# MXR envelope filter, problema



## Bater (Abr 24, 2010)

Bueno me presento, soy nuevo en este increible foro y queria saber si me podrian alludar a descubrir un problema que me hiso dolores de cabesa.
Me hice el Envelope Filter de MXR de la pagina tonepad, el link del efecto es precisamente este http://www.tonepad.com/getFileInfo.asp?id=113, y resulta que al probarlo con todo conectado el circuito solo dejaba pasar la senial limpia y con menos volumen (de lo que seria la guitarra conectada directamente al ampli), yo revise el circuito varias veces qe no halla pistas tocandose o juntas por el estaño, componentes mal soldados,incluso movi los potenciometros y nada. Lo que si es que tiene integrados de la familia CMOS que por lo que yo se y me contaron son integrados muy sensibles a la corriente estatica, y a esto viene mi gran duda, de que si pudieran ser los integrados que estarian "quemados" por asi decir, por haberlos tocado. El de la casa de electronica que me los vendio lo trajo en la mano por lo que me parecio que no era tan sensible, pero bueno, preciso saver bien de esto y por eso recurri a este foro aver si puedo solucionar este problema que me amargo el dia.

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Emi77 (Abr 24, 2010)

Es similar al problema que surge con los pedales que no tienen TrueByPass, conectaste la guitarra directamente a la entrada del circuito y la salida del mismo al ampli? o le has puesto un swicht dpdt o 3pdt?

Detalla mas la coneccion que has realizado con la guitarra, el pedal y el ampli.


----------



## Bater (Abr 24, 2010)

hola emi, el circuito lo conecte directo, tal como el diagrama de la pagina que deje, el circuito tiene IN y OUT, yo conecte a la entrada del circuito la guitarra y la salida al ampli , osea no hay ninguna llave ni nada por el estilo, la senial pasa completamente por el circuito, no tiene otra forma. el problama lo tengo con el circuito en si que no modula, no hace WAH, no es un problema de bypass.

mi problema es que el circuito no funciona como deveria y a eso fue mi pregunta de los integrados CMOS,  igual muchas gracias por tu aporte, y disculpa por no especificar bien todo, algo se me tenia que olvidar !!


----------



## Cyborg16 (Jul 3, 2010)

Hola. Yo me arme el mismo circuito con la placa de Pisotones y tampoco me funciono. Me canse de revisar las pistas, medir los componentes, etc. etc. y nada. Pense que eran los integrados tambien que los había soldado directo a la placa entonces compre de nuevo todos los semiconductores, arme de nuevo la placa de Tonepad y puse los integrados en zocalos recien después de haber soldado todos los demás componentes y nada. La verdad que no se que problema tendrá el circuito o el diseño pero no funca. Si llegas a saber cual el el problema avisame!

Saludos.


----------



## Bater (Sep 4, 2010)

no le encuentro la vuelta a mi ningun efecto de esa pagina de m***, me andubo, me hice un tremolo puro riuido de oscilador, un Greenringer (octavador +1 oct) tampoco anda no sube ningun octaba ni sub octaba nada, el envelope filter menos q*UE* menos ni senial de vida da :S esa pagina no te la aconsejo


----------



## Cacho (Sep 6, 2010)

Yo he armado varios circuitos sacados de Tonepad y todos me anduvieron perfectamente.
No hice justamente ninguno de los que mencionan acá, pero los que hice anduvieron todos y a la primera.

De ahí armé el RAT, el Phase90, el Tremulus Lune, el Big Muff Pi, el EA Tremolo, el Tube Screamer, el Guv'nor, el Sans Amp y no me acuerdo si alguno más. Anduvieron todos a la primera.

Fijate, que la página es bastaaaaante confiable en lo que respecta a esquemas de efectos. Revisá bien el armado de tus circuitos, que apostaría a que el problema está en lo que armaste más que en el esquemático/PCB.


Saludos


----------



## ricardodeni (Sep 7, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> De ahí armé el RAT, el Phase90, el Tremulus Lune, el Big Muff Pi, el EA Tremolo, el Tube Screamer, el Guv'nor, el Sans Amp y no me acuerdo si alguno más. Anduvieron todos a la primera.



Hola Cacho te cuento que ya hace tiempo que vengo con ganas de armar algún sans amp y hasta capaz que le hago un rediseño al PCB para meterlo en un modulo rackeable que obviamente voy a subir al foro si lo hago y funciona, te hago un par de preguntas, que modelo hiciste vos? que tal suena? para los IC usaste los TL´s o conseguiste los IC que internamente son totalmente MOSFET que supuestamente esos son los que traen los originales ?

yo la verdad que tengo muchas ganas de armar este:

http://www.tech21nyc.com/products/sansamp/rbi.html

pero no consigo el circuito por ningun lado.

bueno cacho gracias, un saludo.


----------



## Dano (Sep 7, 2010)

ricardodeni dijo:


> Hola Cacho te cuento que ya hace tiempo que vengo con ganas de armar algún sans amp y hasta capaz que le hago un rediseño al PCB para meterlo en un modulo rackeable que obviamente voy a subir al foro si lo hago y funciona, te hago un par de preguntas, que modelo hiciste vos? que tal suena? para los IC usaste los TL´s o conseguiste los IC que internamente son totalmente MOSFET que supuestamente esos son los que traen los originales ?
> 
> yo la verdad que tengo muchas ganas de armar este:
> 
> ...



Por si te sirve yo armé el de pisotones y andubo perfecto, me costó hacerlo andar por un tema de cableado en las selectoras pero despues que arregle ese problema todo bien, sonaba muy lindo.


----------



## ricardodeni (Sep 7, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Por si te sirve yo armé el de pisotones y andubo perfecto, me costó hacerlo andar por un tema de cableado en las selectoras pero despues que arregle ese problema todo bien, sonaba muy lindo.



gracias dano, claro que me sirve, ahora que veo bien en las 2 paginas esta el GT-2 que es para guitarra. Tengo a medio hacer el diseño del PCB del bass driver que es bastante parecido al RB1, me parece que tendre qué conformarme con el bass driver, te digo que si tuviera la plata compro el RB1 y lo primero que hago es levantarle el circuito.

gracias, saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 7, 2010)

ricardodeni dijo:


> ...que modelo hiciste vos?


El de Tonepad.


ricardodeni dijo:


> ...que tal suena?


Suena bien. En los "puros" (o sea, emulando Marshall, Fender o Mesa) da una coloración que se aproxima bien al sonido que se espera. Las mezclas dan cosas ya más raras (como es de esperar) y es muy versátil. Sólo tiene un ruidito agudo pasando un punto de agudos y volumen, pero ya se lo voy a sacar (como tantas otras cosas que "ya voy a hacer" desde hace años).


ricardodeni dijo:


> ...para los IC usaste los TL´s o conseguiste los IC que internamente son totalmente MOSFET...?


Todos TL072. El TCL2262 (si no recuerdo mal en nombre) no lo conseguí por acá, pero con los comunazos 072 anda muy bien.

Salduos


----------



## ricardodeni (Sep 7, 2010)

Gracias cacho por la respuesta.



Cacho dijo:


> ...Sólo tiene un ruidito agudo pasando un punto de agudos y volumen, pero ya se lo voy a sacar ...



Estará autooscilando cuando pasás determinada ganacia y agudos? fijate que ese PCB no tiene ni siquiera un poliester entre pata 4 y 8 de los IC.

gracias de nuevo, saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 7, 2010)

Lo sé.
Todavía no me senté a medirle todo con el osciloscopio en la mano, pero en cuanto lo haga te cuento cómo me fue 

Saludos


----------



## warjazzman (Abr 27, 2013)

Hola Bater, tengo exactamente el mismo problema que tu, he hecho el efecto, todo comprobado, pero es como si no sonara el efecto solo suena, el bajo limpio, con una de las modificaciones, si consigo aumentar los agudos, pero el efecto de Wha, no suena, los potes de treshold y attack es como si no hicieran nada, he comprobado los integrados con osciloscopio, y en principio parece que hacen su función, pero no se porque el efecto no llega a la salida.

En mi caso solo me queda probar los CI de otra marca, ya que los que puse yo, son HEF4069 de ST, aunque según el datasheet es el mismo integrado que el cd4069, parece que no, pero como comento aun no estoy seguro, comienzo a estar un poco desesperado con el dichoso efecto


----------



## gabrielhache665 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hola a todos. Mi primer participacion en un foro de electronica. Respecto al dichoso pedal puedo decir y aportar el dato que con respecto a los integrados. Hay que usar los marca philips, nxp (me corrijan si me equivoco, soy un neofito en esto). Son los que use en ese circuito y funciona de maravillas y algo que si es sentencia que con fairchild no funciona, desconosco el motivo y los st creo que no van muy bien. Salud!


----------



## cubiella (Feb 27, 2014)

Perdon por lo que tal vez lo que sea una pregunte idiota!! Necesito que me orienten

Estoy buscando para armar un MXR envelope filter para bajo, solo eh encontrado uno que se intento armar sin resultados.

Alguien me podría orientar un poco en el tema? eh recurrido a mi amigo google, pero por ignorancia en el tema no eh tenido éxito.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Pablo LB (Feb 27, 2014)

Hola, que tal éste?
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/867026/ _

Es para guitarra y/o bajo.

Saludos.


----------



## cubiella (Feb 28, 2014)

pablolb84 dijo:


> Hola, que tal éste?
> _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/867026/ _
> 
> Es para guitarra y/o bajo.
> ...



Ya me pongo a verlo y te comento, lo único que no se, es efecto MRX? porque eh visto efectos DOD, wawa y demas...


----------



## Pablo LB (Feb 28, 2014)

cubiella dijo:


> Ya me pongo a verlo y te comento, lo único que no se, es efecto MRX? porque eh visto efectos DOD, wawa y demas...



Es de la firma LoveTone, y "ese" autowah es el más completo que he visto, también sería bueno que mires el clon que hacen en la web de Pisotones.

Saludos.


----------



## Kike23 (Sep 22, 2015)

Estimados , 
Estoy en el mismo problema del envelope filter de Tonepad , de hecho hice el de tonepad y guitar gadget y nada de nada...al leer este foro , tengo integrados de la familia CD4066 4069.... sera ese el problema? como gabrielhache665 dice que tiene que ser de la familia philips...y si es asi , en santiago chile saben donde encontrar esos? saludos


----------

